# dvr 722 locks up



## norton54 (Feb 2, 2006)

Last night while I was watching a recorded show the dvr would start stopping and then restarting the show, almost like freeze frame. 

If you tried to fast forward, it acted like it nothing happened but then would just jump a head several minutes. 

Finally it would just freeze on the picture and wouldn't do anything and would have to be re-booted. 

Sometimes this would work only to start the same process over again or if I tried to access my recorded shows I would get an error screen that said: Data not available.

After several re-boots (6) I left it unplugged and went to bed but as of this morning it seems to be alright...for now.

Any ideas please? 

Thank you


----------



## superJess (Jul 29, 2002)

I am having similar issues.

We have had the 722 for about a year. About a week ago, it started freezing up during playback. Sometimes, if I hit jump forward or jump back, it will start playing again 10 - 20 seconds later. Sometimes it freezes up completely and I can't get it to do anything without rebooting.

Once it starts freezing on a certain show, I can't get it to stop doing it every few minutes. Even if I reboot, it will keep happening. However, if I switch to watching a different show, sometimes (though not always) that will work. And then if I come back to the first show on another day, sometimes it will work. 

I have watched hours of recorded shows with no problem, yet other times it won't work from the moment I turn it on. I can't seem to find any pattern. It isn't certain channels. It isn't related to whether it is recording or not, and it isn't related to how long I've been watching. 

It has happened some every day and it is driving me crazy. Have others had this problem?


----------



## Jon W (Jan 27, 2004)

Exact same problem here on a approx 3 month old replacement 722. Seems to be worse over the past 10 days or so. It's hooked up to an older Sony receiver via optical cable and to the TV via HDMI. Sometimes the screen will freeze for a couple of seconds while the audio continues - sometimes it self corrects, occasionally I will have to reboot the 722. At least it hasn't messed up the actual recordings - just the playback.


----------



## superJess (Jul 29, 2002)

I don't know if we all have the same problem or not, but what happened to me next is not good, so beware.

A few days ago I was having problems with it freezing up during playback again, so I turned it off and unplugged for a while. When I plugged it back in, it took forever to come up and when it did, it said there was an error that would affect my ability to pause and record live TV and I needed to unplug it for a minute. I did that and then when it came back up it said that my hard drive was corrupted and everything had to be deleted. 

I didn't want to delete everything, so I tried several more reboots and other things before contacting support on chat. They had me let it delete everything, but even after that, we could not get it to come back. I can use it as a receiver, but the hard drive is shot and I can't record. I am currently awaiting a replacement.  I am not happy that this happened after only a year. I lost a lot of recordings.

So, if you're having this problem, I'd recommend backing up your recordings if you're able.


----------



## norton54 (Feb 2, 2006)

Same here. I had a boat load of shows I wanted to watch but I gave up and ordered a new one. We''ll see how long this one lasts. 

Currently waiting on it to activate.


----------



## Lemmy (Nov 10, 2009)

Yeah, mine was pretty much trouble free for 15 months, then it started to act up during DVR playback - whether live TV or things I had recorded a year ago. Multiple reboots and unplug to no avail. They are sending a replacement 722.


----------



## Lemmy (Nov 10, 2009)

Well I received my replacement earlier in the week. The setup didn't go as smooth as it could have. The replacement 722 had a card - my original one did not. The original installer told me that they don't use cards any longer. Unfortunately I kept getting a message about "unable to read the card" or something along those lines and it kept getting stuck and the system info screen. They had to manually enter the card information - multiple download/reboots and things were back online.

BTW - my original 722 failed with the 0521 (or 0x0521) code - basically the drive died. Kind of upset since I never had a drive related issue up until the thing died. My temps were good - well ventilated - no fan running at max speed issue - none of it. The original 722 was so pristine - non-smoking house with regular swiffer duster. I even still had the plastic on the front.


----------

